# My Beast



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

::drum roll::::

Rhom


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

What a pose







, great pic!


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks for the kind words..


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

very nice pick up hydro :rockin:

i almost bought that from Attu. what size tank is he in? how's his temperament? is he eating yet? when did u get him?

again very nice! take care of that baby


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

CHUD said:


> very nice pick up hydro :rockin:
> 
> i almost bought that from Attu. what size tank is he in? how's his temperament? is he eating yet? when did u get him?
> 
> again very nice! take care of that baby


He is temporarily in a 55 until the 80 cycles.. then he's going in an 80. He's docile as all hell. I hope that all changes though. Not eating yet, only had him a total of 2 days.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

mine took a week to eat, but he was swimming around the tank and exploring as soon as I put him in. Once he got to eating, he really got to eating! Best of luck with your new rhom and I just be patient. He will eventually eat :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Yep, I hope so. He wasn't skittish at all.. ( well, a little bit) when I came up to the tank.. I feel real bad about him in the 55. not enough room. temporary though.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

my recommendations would be to do everything in your power to make the rhom feel as safe and comfortable as possible. This includes giving it adequate space, low lighting, superb water conditions and a variety of meaty foods.

Once u can do this your rhom may eat in front of u. and depending on his individual personality, he may even get so comfortable that he may even display aggression toward u.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

the previous owner had him on feeders but he also didnt feed him for a week and now it's been a week and 2 days and I have some tetra in there for him to munch on if he gets hungry. I did a 40% water change today and hopefully will get the 80 cycling tomorrow.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is a spectacular pic hydro, I hope your rhom continues to adjust well!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Chud this remark cracks me up "he may even get so comfortable that he may even display aggression toward u. "

Imagine seeing this fish jumping out chasing him down the street!
:laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thumbs up!! sweet rhom. :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

haha, I hope can run faster than he can flop towards me..

Can't go wrong with this smiley :rockin:

This is going to go at all my posts from now on :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

sdy


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

whoops :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad to hear all is going well.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Why was this thread dug up?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Yea, that was my same question.... MANTIS!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well it took a bit to find it :laugh: but it was well worth it







i am really starting to want a rhom







$$$$$$ :sad:

awesome fish hydro


----------

